# pxe-e53 no boot file name: HELP!!!



## rtrwallace (May 26, 2004)

I've got windows XP and after months of successful bootups, i'm receiving the error message pxe-e53 no boot file name received from BINI, DHCP, or BOOTP". 

I've tried search engines and cannot find a resolution I have no clue...

thanks


----------



## DFC (Apr 24, 2004)

Do you have a SATA drive?


----------



## rtrwallace (May 26, 2004)

not that I know of. The machine is a DELL optiplex GX1 450L.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

PXE, DHCP and BOOTP is network related, do you have a network card installed?

(PXE enables you to install an OS (Win 2000 / XP?) on a clean hardrive through the server / network)


----------



## rtrwallace (May 26, 2004)

Yes, there is a NIC installed. This is what I use to connect via cable to the internet on. Obviously, I'm not using the XP machine now. Luckily I have another machine (the wifes) in the house. Is there somehing I should check in the BIOS?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

hmm, I don't know much about network cards in terms of what you have. Maybe there is a bootup sequence in the BIOS that is set to the NIC? Highly doubtful...

Did the problem occur before you had the NIC or after? And if after, how long?


----------



## rtrwallace (May 26, 2004)

No, no boot sequece for a NIC card in the BIOS. It is set to check the A drive first (diskette), then the hard disk. 

It is odd, I put in a 98 startup disk and then try to boot from the CD rom, but it won't work either... nothing %$#@!!!

the PC was working until last week. I made did not make any changes to the PC before the incident occurred. Do you think it is the hard drive?

thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Hold on, which OS are you using?


----------



## rg28 (Jun 22, 2004)

Hello,

were you able to clear the error?

I keep getting the same error sicne last week and have a Toshiba Satellite - 5200 801. Win XP Home Edition.

When i do disconnect the LAN cable it boots properly...but i cannot access the interenet via the adsl....pls help...

Thanks.


----------



## starrdog222 (Jun 24, 2004)

Sounds to me like you have PXE enabled. Turn it off and it should work fine.


----------



## rg28 (Jun 22, 2004)

Can u please tell me how to disable PXE??
thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

In the BIOS if I'm not mistaken


----------



## starrdog222 (Jun 24, 2004)

It is in the BIOS under boot options or boot order. It can be labeled differently depending on the system board. Sometimes it will be labeled as PXE boot, Network boot, ECT. You will just have to look and see how it is labeled on your machine. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jest8 (Jun 29, 1999)

Pretty sure that either the hard drive has died completely or there are some loose cables. Check the cables... make sure they're all the way in. 
Normally when you get that message it means that the bios has gone through all the other boot options and is trying to use PXE booting as a last resort


----------



## dark_blood (Mar 24, 2005)

I don't know if this is used anymore but im havin same problem...and i read somewhere that it might be a BIOS battery that is dead ?.....And if ya managed to fix it..can ya tell me how ya did plzz.....


----------

